# vortech MP10 best price?



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Whats the best price for this pump and who has the best price?


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

around 250 give or take at almost any place brand new. Almost all will ship for free as well.

http://progressivereef.com/powerheads.php
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/ecotech-marine-c-1_86_87.html
Everywhere is the same and if they are not they all will prob price match.


----------

